# R.I.P Paul Walker :( you were an amazing actor and a totally gorjuz guy



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

This is just a little off topic but I wanted to make a post as a tribute to Paul Walker, he died today in a car crash  I can't believe it! He was my favourite male actor and I fuking loved every one of his movies. May he rest in peace xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ur comment is disgusting I'm gonna get it deleted have some respect !!!! He is a person and he just died!


----------



## Seppuku (Nov 12, 2013)

This is of course completly related to Derealization/depersonalisation, and belongs in the General DP/DR discussion forum... of course.
I dont want to be rude, but this forum isnt a personnal blog. Or at least, if you want to do a tribute, it may be better to respect the different themes of the categories you're posting in.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well sorry for not posting in the " general discussion forum" it can easily be moved besides I just wrote it I wasn't rlly interested in what catagory to post it on jeez


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Deeza said:


> He was a shitty actor, you only like him because he was attractive.
> 
> NEXT


Your opinion wasn't asked for and purposefully presenting your negative opinion on someone's tribute to someone who just died is...

...really fucked up.

IMO


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Deeza said:


> He was a shitty actor, you only like him because he was attractive.
> 
> NEXT


Yeah, if he hadn't had been good looking alot fewer women would have cared, but alas, truth hurts.

Still... r.i.p.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The driver also died, but no one cares, cuz he wasn't famous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Deeza said:


> Welcome to the internet.


It's not as "not real life" as you imagine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Deeza said:


> He was a shitty actor, you only like him because he was attractive.
> 
> NEXT





Deeza said:


> Welcome to the internet.


A life is a life. A Soul, a Soul. Your comments are beyond stupid. Opinion or not. Ignorant, arrogant and evil.

I've never watched one of those Fast & Furious movies as I have no interest in cars, nor "stars" for that matter and really don't know who this guy is but he left behind a 15 year old. One of the articles I read about it, the 8 year old son of the driver witnessed it and ran out to try to pull his Father from the car.

Think about how that kid will suffer, remember that.

Think about your comments about another Human, famous or not.

RIP, another Soul.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Why don't we put everyone's life on a pedestal when they die? What makes one human worthy of more than another? My mother died&#8230; why wasn't that in the papers, with thousands of people grieving for her?


----------

